# Which pieces would you use instead of the cliches (such as during a wedding)?



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

Instead of Canon in D, Mendelssohn's wedding march, pomp and circumstance, or any of the other usuals, what would you use in a wedding/graduation/etc ceremony?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I was married to the wedding march from The Marriage of Figaro.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I was married to the strains of _Night on Bald Mountain_. Prophetic as it turned out. 

Reminds me of a story posted recently on this forum: An old man visits the local sorcerer.

Old man: Please, you need to remove a curse that I've lived with for forty years.

Sorcerer: I can probably help, but I'll need to know the exact words of the curse.

Old man: That's easy enough. "I now pronounce you man and wife."


----------

